# The Stone - pure espresso machine



## TT34 (7 mo ago)

Hi guys, but of a noob in your forums (but long time coffee addict/snob/amateur barista) and noticed a brand called stone (looks like a spinoff from rocket)?

They have an espresso machine that looks compact (I have limited bench width!), sort of fancy single boiler with some kind of heater inside the group head? It looks like a nightmare for hard water with all the spiral heating element and i'm always reticent to buy something with 'fancy' new tech until its been trialed a lot (I owned a Europiccola la pavoni for 10 + years previously) but didn't bring it with me on the move from Aus to UK!

Ok with all that preamble aside, does anyone have anything constructive they can say about the stone pure espresso machine?

I believe they only really have one model to start with, which is here at bella barista: https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/the-stone-pure-espresso-machine.html

Love any/all thoughts!!!


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi, I had an opportunity to look at a Rocket Stone a couple of weeks ago. I have to be wholly honest with you - despite your hope for constructive comments - and say that I have never before encountered a poorer constructed / designed espresso machine. The brew operation, for example, is activated by twisting the square, plastic top of the brew head. The movement when you twist it is immediately unpleasant. Like the cheapest of cheap switchgear the top is loose, and the final part of the twist, which activates the pump, feels very crude. All the while your hand is in direct contact with the metalwork of the brew head so you can expect to have a painful time unless you wear gloves.

I own a Rocket - an Andrew Meo-vintage R58. I would not buy a Rocket machine now. Do yourself a huge favour and consider adding £180 to your budget and buy an ECM Classika PID machine. Better still spend a day poking around in Bella Barista's showroom in Wellingborough (given the investment, it's got to be worth it). There will be other options to consider so make the trip if you can.


----------

